# If you like cables check this site out, exquisite stuff!



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/knittingstitchescables.htm

I may make the angel pattern as a border for an afghan. First I have to learn what a "twist" is and a few other things.


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

Good timing as I'm preparing to knit both a Aran vest & afghan-love altering a pattern to make it "mine."

Have bookmarked this site for further investigation. Thank you!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Great resource, thanks


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I do love cables!


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

I have been looking a long time for patterns like these, I was so happy to find them and the patterns translated to English. Too old to learn German.


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

conig said:


> Good timing as I'm preparing to knit both a Aran vest & afghan-love altering a pattern to make it "mine."
> 
> Have bookmarked this site for further investigation. Thank you!


I think the angel and the balloons are my faves.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you denvervet, that will come in really useful in a few weeks time :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## denvervet (Jun 4, 2012)

You folks help me so much on decision making I am glad I could return the favor!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/knittingstitchescables.htm
Good starter.

Illustrated 
http://www.lionbrand.com/cgi-bin/faq-search.cgi?store=/stores/eyarn&learnToKnit=1
-->cable instruction for right and left slanted instruction is #20

http://knitting.about.com/od/learntoknit/u/learntoknit.htm
--> not as illustrated as Lion Brand

If you need the video...you'll have to request through the YouTube website. I cannot view videos online with my current hardware setup...therefore someone else with a higher speed connection will have to recommend from those potential lists.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for the site - bookmarked!


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this website!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

thank you so much.... this site has given me lots of fun for other things (doll clothes, which i inc JUST a little bit for preemies) to name just one.... i had not seen this area there before, i really appreciate the info


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great website. Thanks.


----------



## slnovak (Oct 16, 2012)

Fantastic site! Thank you!

Here is the link to her patterns on ravelry! Her mittens are incredible! The patterns are free.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/jessica-tromp


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Hope this helps:
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-knit-a-twist-to-the-left.html


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Going to take an afternoon to look at all the designs on this site. Art work in knitting and a quick look at her patterns shows a high degree of expertise. This will be a source of many hours of enjoyable knitting. Learn something new every day.

Carol J.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

GREAT site! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HalloweenCat (Feb 20, 2013)

Definitely had to bookmark this- so many goodies to look through! Thank you for the great resource


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks for the link...have bookmarked it.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Nice find! Thanks.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

wow lots of info on this site. thanks so much!


denvervet said:


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/knittingstitchescables.htm
> 
> I may make the angel pattern as a border for an afghan. First I have to learn what a "twist" is and a few other things.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great site!!! thanks for the link!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

great site, thank you!


----------



## vivera1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Denvervet, yo from Texas (originally Philly) I was scared to death of cables when I first started knitting and crocheting. Don't be scared of them; piece of cake; and I'm self-taught in both. Good Luck!


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Grrreat!!!
Thank you


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! Twist is just another word used in making cables. Usually you are working with either 3 or 5 stitches and is really easy to follow once you read the instructions.


----------



## jeanpfaz (Apr 24, 2013)

denvervet said:


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/knittingstitchescables.htm
> 
> I may make the angel pattern as a border for an afghan. First I have to learn what a "twist" is and a few other things.


Thanks so much for the link! I'm glad you mentioned the angel pattern, because I didn't notice it at first.


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am a cable lover - thanks so much!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Amazing site! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Cables are great!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Excellent info.
Bookmarked that one!
Thank you!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

To think that she does so many intricate patterns and doesn't charge for them!!! She is a real "giver", to say the least. Beautiful knitting, etc.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Very interesting site. I love doing cables. Thanks for posting.


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

It's the best site I have ever found catering for more than one craft. Her crochet patterns are fabulous as well.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Denvervet. Thks for posting .I am designing an aran for BH and this site is ideal.


----------



## krafty ev (Apr 28, 2012)

denvervet said:


> http://www.jessica-tromp.nl/knittingstitchescables.htm
> 
> I may make the angel pattern as a border for an afghan. First I have to learn what a "twist" is and a few other things.


So many cables....so little time!! I really love the cables with embroidery patterns. Thankyou for the link.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

that is a great site she has lots of other patterns ie fairaisle etc
to make a 1 stitch twist knit the second stitch on the left hand needle but don't pull it off the needle then knit the first stitch and pull both off together
three stitch twist place 2 stitches on a cable needle in the back (or front) and knit one or purl one as the pattern calls and the knit the cable stitches(reverse for the opposite direction( ie knit the cable first then the regular stitche


----------



## wishfulbarbara (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you for posting this great site!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

They do have some lovely things! I love cables, too!


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh, thank you.


----------



## bp42168 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can anyone help to get the patterns and her site in english?


----------

